# Stacking W/8'2" Boss W/wings



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

A couple little piles from the last snow we just got.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I like your truck alot!..Looks very nice


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Your truck is beautiful. Plow too. Nice pictures


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Quality SR;518640 said:


> Your truck is beautiful. Plow too. Nice pictures





02DURAMAX;518620 said:


> I like your truck alot!..Looks very nice


Thanks for the complements!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

cool, I love the wheels on the truck!


----------

